# Got robbed...I hate theives



## reddwil (Dec 18, 2015)

I went into work midnight Wednesday to finish up a big pipeline project before Christmas. Left the job Yesterday at lunch to go back to the office to get some dry clothes out of my truck. All is well. I get back to the office this morning to find my truck and two other coworkers trucks have been broken into. Smashed the drivers window and stole my Ruger 45 and trashed the inside of my truck. Nothing was take from the other two trucks that they could tell. Just ticks me off and I'm sick of it. These guys were bold or either very stupid. I work for the County Government, with video cameras and locked gates everywhere. Cops have the video tapes so maybe they can see something. Funny thing is there was several other Personal vehicles in the parking lot and a couple hundred county vehicles that didnt get touched. Just the 3 of us that were working together. I'm thinking inside job.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow.....you left an unsecured GUN in a car?????


----------



## BJohn (Dec 18, 2015)

JUST GOES TO SHOW YOU BAD GUY'S GET GUNS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crashmph (Dec 18, 2015)

skiprat said:


> Wow.....you left an unsecured GUN in a car?????


different thought process this side of the pond.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 18, 2015)

Makes you wish you had the persons for just a few minutes in a locked room.

I agree with Skip but also realize that 999 times that weapon would be safe. Hope it has a trigger lock on it.
Also hope you had the #'s off it and were able to give them to the police and that your truck was parked where the cameras had a great shot.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 18, 2015)

Crashmph said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.....you left an unsecured GUN in a car?????
> ...



Apparently so....:frown:

I could probably name 10 first world countries and several third world countries where leaving an unsecured weapon is a serious crime and would without a doubt make you lose your licence and quite possibly get you locked up, so you guys will have to forgive me if I can't figure out who was the bold one or the stupid one.
I'm not sure I could admit on a web forum that I could eventually be responsible for getting some innocent person killed, becuse I allowed my gun to be stolen.

Yep, certainly different thought processes......:frown:


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 18, 2015)

Skip........It really doesn't make a difference HOW or WHERE the gun is stolen.......

To many times, a home invasion will get someone a gun
The sad part is when you are forced to use that gun and then are put on trial because someone doesn't like it that you have a gun.

I won't go into a discussion because the Moderators would just delete it.
I do have a sign up that reads the following........

_THERE IS NOTHING IN HERE WORTH DYING FOR._

_There are many levels of stupidity._


----------



## mredburn (Dec 18, 2015)

Skip,
In certain parts of the country over here they drive around with them hanging in the back window of their truck.






They sell hangers just for that purpose


----------



## Sabaharr (Dec 18, 2015)

Skip, would you feel responsible if someone stole your car and ran over someone else with it? Same with the gun. He is free of any responsibility especially if it was in a LOCKED truck.


----------



## Edgar (Dec 18, 2015)

mredburn said:


> Skip,
> In certain parts of the country over here they drive around with them hanging in the back window of their truck.
> 
> 
> ...



This was commonplace where I grew up & we didn't even bother to lock our trucks. You still see it in some rural areas of the state - especially in popular hunting areas.


----------



## tjseagrove (Dec 18, 2015)

edohmann said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > Skip,
> ...



And we drove to school like that too.  Just were not allowed to take them out or handle them.  And we carried Buck Knives in high school too.
291


----------



## DLGunn (Dec 18, 2015)

skiprat said:


> Crashmph said:
> 
> 
> > skiprat said:
> ...




We don't need a "license" here. We have this thing called the 2nd Amendment. 

Are you saying the OP is stupid because he had his gun taken illegally? If so,  you are blaming the victim here. 

The OP is not responsible for what happens with his gun after it is stolen. He didn't "allow" it to be taken. Maybe you need to look up the definition of stolen.


----------



## Terredax (Dec 18, 2015)

I agree that any firearm should be secured if it isn't on your person or right beside you, i.e. nightstand while sleeping.
In a vehicle, it should be in a secure lock box that is attached to the vehicle by either a cable or bolted down. At home, it should remain in a safe designed to store firearms when you are away.
A trigger lock is useless if the firearm is not in your possession. Once the criminal gets home, the lock can easily be drilled and removed.

I'm not placing any blame, but there is now one additional firearm in the hands of a criminal. I hope they catch them and your property is returned without incident.


----------



## JohnU (Dec 18, 2015)

In my area, car burglaries are common, mostly quick grabs for electronics and spare change... anything they can trade or use for drugs.  Around Christmas time, numbers are higher.  I usually tell others you might not be able to stop them but you can certainly make them work for it by locking your doors and keeping desirable items out of view. You can only hope they get discouraged and move to an easier target.  Either way it sucks.  Hope they catch them.  A suggestion to the gun owners... get you a gun registration log and document what you have, (make, model, serial #) so they can be entered into LEADS if taken, and identified later.  A picture is a nice addition with the info.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 18, 2015)

LMAO, :biggrin:
You guys can do and say as you please. You are entitled to your opinion as much as I am. 
I say it wasn't exactly made difficult to steal the gun. With rights and privileges, come responsibilities. 

Responsibilities include taking 'Reasonably Practicable Precautions' to safeguard the item from misuse or theft. 
The truck was locked, has steering lock, needs a key and probably has an immobiliser and maybe even an alarm. Therefore all reasonable practicable precautions can said to have been taken to prevent it from being stolen.
The gun on the other hand was just behind a glass window.......:wink:

I've said my piece, no need to be defensive with me anymore.:biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 18, 2015)

Not being defensive Skip. Just having a conversation.

I loved the friend that put in a gun safe in his garage closet. "There she is buddy." And I laugh in his face. Told him I can have the guns out in less then three hours.
All I had to do was get them away from him and out of sight. He said "How you going to do that?" I threw a dozen golf balls down on the floor and tipped the safe on to them. Rolled it right out of the garage. THEN he took the time to fasten it to the wall.

Like I said.........to many people depend on things other then themselves to take care of their property. Being responsible is a matter of degrees. The best thing is not to have the gun in the truck unless there is a need. Second best advice......don't leave it behind. If you have a C&C........then use it.

No matter what a person does today........there is always someone that says they did wrong.


_"The times they are a changin"_


----------



## mecompco (Dec 18, 2015)

tjseagrove said:


> And we carried Buck Knives in high school too.
> 291



Amen! I don't recall ever going to High School w/o my Victorinox Champion and Buck 110 (and as a Senior, a Gerber MK I in my boot). Today finger nail clippers will get you suspended. Quite the world we live in. Progress? Once I turned 18 and went to college, I never left the house w/o my Colt Gold Cup .45 and usually a Beretta .25 in an ankle rig. Kinda funny, but I had said Beretta in my suit coat pocket when the wife and I got married in the Catholic Church. ;-)


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thieves can just as easily rob your home and get guns so it really don't matter. If its not on your person a crook can get it. Sorry Kent I hope they shoot themselves with it.


----------



## reddwil (Dec 18, 2015)

First off, We in the US do have the right to Bear Arms and I Have a carry permit. The truck was locked and the alarm was activated and was on a government facility.  We can debate Gun beliefs to no compromise. But bottom line is I have every right to carry a gun an DO. I think gun beliefs rank right up there with religion and politics. You got our opinion and I have mine. Don't push yours on me and I won't push mine on you.
 Was there a trigger lock on the gun in my truck or in a lock box. Heck NO.  Kind of defeats the purpose. Do you think a person that wishes to do harm on you is going to wait and give you time to remove the lock so you can have a fair chance to defend yourself?? I take a chance by not having a round in the chamber when I have it with me. If I'm going to be a victim I a least want to have a chance and will do what ever necessary to defend me and my family. Wouldn't it be nice to live in Candy land where ever thing was perfect and safe, but we don't.


----------



## tbroye (Dec 18, 2015)

You would be surprised on how many Law Enforcement Officer loose their weapons to car break in's especially unmarked cars.  Usually it cost them to replace the lost badges and other equipment but will get time off without pay. I have guns in my home all but two are locked up.  I keep one in the shop loaded but hidden in easy reach and one in house easyly accessible if needed.  I have a permit and do carry when we travel.  I have had to use it once but didn't have to fire thankfully but the safety was off and my finger was on the trigger but the Police arrived and took over.


----------



## reddwil (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh, and call me me stupid and Irresponsible all you want. Doesn't bother me a bit,  been called worse. Matter of fact the cop that done the police report said I was stupid this morning. When he asked me if the gun was loaded, I said yes but I don't keep a round chambered. He said "Well that's Stupid"


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 18, 2015)

well, that is stupid.

You don't have time to chamber a round when needed. on the off chance you do have time - unless practice a lot, and I mean a whole lot - you will likely lose the fine motor skills required to draw, then chamber, then aim, then fire. Please consider carrying hot. your life my really depend on it.

That's why cops carry with one in the pipe.


----------



## Terredax (Dec 18, 2015)

Try to rack the slide with one hand. There are many situations where one hand is incapacitated and that makes it impossible to chamber a round.
The point of carrying is for protection. If it isn't in condition 1, it's nothing more than a brick. If it's locked in a vehicle, do you think a criminal is going to wait for you to retrieve it, whether in a lock box or not? If it isn't on your person, it isn't of any use. Unless you are in the vehicle of coarse. If it is removed from the persons possession, it should be locked up to keep sticky fingers from it and for safety above all.
Criminals do not care about being on government property, just like they do not care about all of the other laws they break.

I'm glad you choose to exercise your 2nd amendment right.
And I do hope you get it back.


----------



## Sataro (Dec 18, 2015)

Very interesting... One person upset because he was victimized. Conversation seems to have went off on different tangents. 

I'm from Texas & I have my concealed carry license. I also carry with one in chamber & my Glock has no external safety to click off. 

Nice thing about Texas is that come January 1st, we can carry openly in belt holster or shoulder holster if we choose to. Whether I choose to carry concealed or open, I appreciate having the freedom to choose. Many thoughts on this...should be a topic of its own.


----------



## ez Ed (Dec 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Theft of any kind sucks. With any luck, the idiot will be caught attempting to sell it and nothing worse. The person responsible is a thief, and in my opinion, he lowest form of life on this earth.

In this country, there is no legitimate excuse for theft, yet it continues. What is worse it that  people see you as the concern, but pay no attention to you as being the victim of a serious crime. I share your pain and hope for a positive resolution. At least, you are not in California and can most likely replace the stolen item.


----------



## low_48 (Dec 18, 2015)

mecompco said:


> tjseagrove said:
> 
> 
> > And we carried Buck Knives in high school too.
> ...


Did your future Father in law have a shotgun pointed at you? Sounds kinda like a shotgun kind of place. Man, you guys live in tough neighborhoods! To have guns spread around the house, and in the shop too? I think I would move if I needed that much protection in my neighborhood!


----------



## robutacion (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh boy...! unfortunately, there is so much division about this issue and regardless of what is said, there will be 2 very opposite opinions and mentalities about the issue so, and unless you all want to start arguing with each other and get the thread closed for good, just consider this, your thoughts are no more than your thoughts, its useless to put the blame just because that suits your thoughts.

In my life experience of 58 years on this planet, I have seen the gun laws in so many countries, going from bad to worse, politics change the laws because, of pressures from one part of the society that hates guns, mostly because they don't know a thing about them however, that being their right, doesn't make it right, either.

Many others, have a great type of affiliation with guns, that affiliation can take many shapes and forms, the country where they are and the mentality they grow on, have a lot to do with it so, is equally difficult for them to live without guns than is, for the opposite side of this mentality, to want or need to own or use guns, regardless of size shape or form but, fanaticism is seen on both sides of this and as the term implies, going to extremes may not be to anyone advantage but, its a reality like many other realities we live with.

Simply taken sides, serves no one purpose than your own, lets keep the emotions out of this and see it for what it is, those that like guns and want to experience its use, will be allowed to do so, if certain conditions are met, dome countries make easier than others however, if you are "clean" of any criminal record or mental condition that may interfere with the proper use and handling of a firearm, that is your right and one that you pay dearly for, particularly in countries where restrictions are very tight, as Australia has become however, you still can own and use, all kinds of weaponry if you have a legitimate reason.

The USA is a unique place that, has understood long time ago, what is behind gun mentality, ownership and use, that 2th amendment has been attacked from far and beyond, inside and out.  How long it will survive for, that is a question I fear to consider and I hope it will survive all the attempts to revoke it, there is no other country on Earth where, these rights still exist and while I'm not American, I have fought my entire life to maintain the right  to own and use guns/firearms/weapons, whatever you would like to call them.

It saddens me to see, unnecessary useless arguments about the same thing, over and over, Media has been playing a big role on bringing up any gun story they can find, that feeds their interests on sales and viewers and off-course, that is always heavenly sounds for the ears of the non guns groups, they thrive on it and we all see it everyday so, what is the point of what I'm saying..???

Guns get stolen from police officers, police stations, army personnel, army munitions storage facilities, gun clubs, guns dealers and ever armoured vehicles so, how can anyone really think that, they can stop theirs from the same faith...??? 

Sure, there are rules and there is common sense, each situation should be seen on its own merits but in this case, the person or persons that stole this weapon from the vehicle, would have done it regardless in the vehicle was in a secure space, in a locked vehicle and in a locked safe bolted to the vehicles body, do you really thing that, the vehicle and gun owner could have stopped this to happen...? because if you do, you don't really know much about the issue, sorry...!

The next question would be, would this gun have been stolen if in possession of its owner...??? from experience and from statistics, the answer would be no, the thief's would get the gun and possibly your life, why...??? because 90% or more, of the licensed to carry or the so called, home defence, have no intention or the nerve to use it and the most dangerous rule about carrying or pointing the gun at someone if absolutely necessary, is to actually use it.

Despite of this being so strongly disputed by anti-guns people, doesn't change it from being a fact, and that is just what it is...!

Would I come to a forum like this and announce that my gun has been stolen from my vehicle...???  I would probably alleviate some steam by saying that, my vehicle has been broken into and, property has been stolen, I would certainly not give fuel to the non-guns people, regardless of who they are, period...!

Hope you learn something..!

Cheers
George


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 18, 2015)

edohmann said:


> This was commonplace where I grew up & we didn't even bother to lock our trucks. You still see it in some rural areas of the state - especially in popular hunting areas.


You could ev see it in rural school parking lots - back in the day  Students and teachers alike would go hunting after school. I ad such a rack in my pickup (with guns in it) - back in the day..


----------



## robutacion (Dec 19, 2015)

Sataro said:


> Very interesting... One person upset because he was victimized. Conversation seems to have went off on different tangents.
> 
> I'm from Texas & I have my concealed carry license. I also carry with one in chamber & my Glock has no external safety to click off.
> 
> Nice thing about Texas is that come January 1st, we can carry openly in belt holster or shoulder holster if we choose to. Whether I choose to carry concealed or open, I appreciate having the freedom to choose. Many thoughts on this...should be a topic of its own.



I totally agree with you on that, and furthermore say that, by going open carry, you are deliberately attracting attention and troubles, many "bad guys" see it as being teased/challenged and more often than not, they will steal the gun and bash the person, just to give them a lesson that in my view, they deserve it.

Licence to carry hot, should be seen as a unique opportunity to protect yourself if need be, empty chamber won't help you much in most occasions so, have if concealed, out of site, and you will be doing yourself a much better service.

With that said, I don't really appreciate to see dozens of YouTube videos where, young law student folks or fellows that are going out of the door with a empty gun/round on magazine only, holsted on their belt and in plain view, and a camera/cam with them to record the Police approach and behaviour, and then, put it on YouTube as is they have just being victimized by the Police.

One has to see how they set themselves up for this deliberate confrontation with the Authorities, that in my view, is very wrong and totally unnecessary.

So, there is no doubt that, some folks are just abusing of their rights and create issues when they shouldn't be, these people need to be called aside and be reprimanded for their "provocative" behaviour, even rights have limits, right...???

Everything in moderation...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Sataro (Dec 19, 2015)

I prefer concealed carry myself. If I'm carrying, I prefer no one knows. That way if I'm in the wrong place at the wrong time, I don't become the first target. On the other hand, if you decide to open carry, that is your right to choose. I do not feel that they deserve a bashing when they are exercising their legal right to carry. 

But this is what makes us all unique in that we have our own opinions. And even though we may not always agree with each other's opinions, we should honor each other's right to their opinion. So to cut this short, I feel for Reddwil's loss...and sorry for sidetracking his post...


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 19, 2015)

skiprat said:


> Crashmph said:
> 
> 
> > skiprat said:
> ...


Yep - that's why we left the Empire a couple of hundred years ago - different thought processes.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 19, 2015)

Had one of those for years and I lived in NY State at the time. Also works well for fishing poles.





mredburn said:


> Skip,
> In certain parts of the country over here they drive around with them hanging in the back window of their truck.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 19, 2015)

When I went to elementary school every boy in that school over the age of 10 or 11 would have a knife (usually a boy scout knife) it his pocket all the time.  

In high school a carried my hunting rifle to school on the school bus several times so I could go hunting with a buddy after school.  During the school day it was in a closet in the back of my home room.





low_48 said:


> mecompco said:
> 
> 
> > tjseagrove said:
> ...


----------



## Sabaharr (Dec 19, 2015)

My Ruger 45 was stolen out of a cabinet in my locked house when I was not home along with other property. None was ever recovered. Most of my guns are in a locked safe but not all. As previously stated a thief is not going to wait for you to unlock your safe, load your magazine, insert it in the weapon, then slide one up the pipe. Your weapon need to be ready when you need it and part of that ready is accessible. So next time someone comes in my house uninvited if I am home I have a better chance of not being the one leaving in the horizontal position.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sataro said:


> I prefer concealed carry myself. If I'm carrying, I prefer no one knows. That way if I'm in the wrong place at the wrong time, I don't become the first target. On the other hand, if you decide to open carry, that is your right to choose. I do not feel that they deserve a bashing when they are exercising their legal right to carry.
> 
> But this is what makes us all unique in that we have our own opinions. And even though we may not always agree with each other's opinions, we should honor each other's right to their opinion. So to cut this short, I feel for Reddwil's loss...and sorry for sidetracking his post...


When I grew up in Pennsylvania in the 1950s open carry was allowed without a permit and concealed carry required one.  I often walked down the street with my .38 strapped on my hip when I was 16 (legal age to carry) and no one gave it a second thought.  They knew that I was either going or coming from target shooting or hunting rats at a local dump...They were not afraid I was going to shoot or rob them or shoot them or myself by accident.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 19, 2015)

It is amazing just plain  amazing You people talk about the way things were back many years ago. We live in a different society today. You can talk about guns on here and yet when a simple request of getting a Bearevement forum started or even a Hall of fame forum started or any other forum started the post count goes down. People are so against it. But if there was a vote to get a gun forum started here it would pass with outrageous numbers.   Talk about guns and the count goes sky high of people bragging what they carry and how they carry. Types of guns. Locked and loaded. I just hope none of your kids is a casuality of your bravado.  Having weapons of any kind in the house, in the car, on your person is a a huge responsibility and should not be taken lightly. 

I tried so hard to stay out of this thread but this eats at me every time it is brought up. We all do not live in the same place. We all do not have the same surrounding so not all opinions are the same and there is no right one or wrong one. 

What do you say we get back to talking about making pens. Lets put the same effort in that as this topic.


----------



## Sataro (Dec 19, 2015)

There is one big item missing here...

Times may be different but one thing should not have changed...that is parental involvement. Yes many of us may carry guns now or have one located in the house. For most of us who grew up this way, we had parental involvement at home. Our parents taught us how to use them & respect them. They were not a toy to go out in the backyard & play with. My dad may have left his gun out somewhere, but us kids knew not to touch that gun.

I have no kids, just my wife, my puppy, & myself in the house. But my guns are safely secured in a locked safe. I keep my guns secure due to the off chance someone may stop by to visit. So even if I choose to carry, there is no bravado going on. My gun responsibility is not taken lightly...

But I do agree with you about getting back to making pens. I should have stayed on my gun forums to do my talking about guns...


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 19, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> When I went to elementary school every boy in that school over the age of 10 or 11 would have a knife (usually a boy scout knife) it his pocket all the time.
> 
> In high school a carried my hunting rifle to school on the school bus several times so I could go hunting with a buddy after school.  During the school day it was in a closet in the back of my home room.
> 
> ...



When I was in 8th grade in Colorado, we had a Jr Marksmanship club that was a sponsored school organization.  There were panels that slid aside in the gymnasium to reveal big slabs cut from 4' diameter trees, about 2' thick that were used as backstops.  We could bring our own 22 rifles, or use one of the single shot 22 rifles provided by the school.  We were all required to take the NRA gun safety course before joining the club.  (My dad bought me my first single shot 22 for my 8th birthday, and my little brother got his Stevens Crackshot falling block action 22 for his 6th birthday.) We participated in county and state competitions as well. 

 Later, we got into target archery, and my son wound up going to college on a full archery scholarship, and was on the ASU National Championship Archery Team two years running. (He was also an honor student and won the Scholar Athlete award two years running, with a microbiology major.  He is now a PhD in Microbiology on the faculty of Yale....mommy  brag!:biggrin His two young sons shoot both rifles and bows, as well.  I think learning to use firearms (and bows) safely is a great way to teach responsibility.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sabaharr said:


> My Ruger 45 was stolen out of a cabinet in my locked house when I was not home along with other property. None was ever recovered. Most of my guns are in a locked safe but not all. As previously stated a thief is not going to wait for you to unlock your safe, load your magazine, insert it in the weapon, then slide one up the pipe. Your weapon need to be ready when you need it and part of that ready is accessible. So next time someone comes in my house uninvited if I am home I have a better chance of not being the one leaving in the horizontal position.



I lost $6000 worth of firearms in a burglary about 10 years ago...including the 22 my dad bought me for my 8th birthday.  A handyman who was doing some work in my house stole my keys that had the key to the gun safe on it.  He then came back and cleaned us out before I realized the keys were missing.  They did catch him and he went to jail, but my guns were never recovered.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 19, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> It is amazing just plain  amazing You people talk about the way things were back many years ago. *We live in a different society today.* You can talk about guns on here and yet when a simple request of getting a Bearevement forum started or even a Hall of fame forum started or any other forum started the post count goes down. People are so against it. But if there was a vote to get a gun forum started here it would pass with outrageous numbers.   Talk about guns and the count goes sky high of people bragging what they carry and how they carry. Types of guns. Locked and loaded. I just hope none of your kids is a casuality of your bravado.  Having weapons of any kind in the house, in the car, on your person is a a huge responsibility and should not be taken lightly.
> 
> I tried so hard to stay out of this thread but this eats at me every time it is brought up. We all do not live in the same place. We all do not have the same surrounding so not all opinions are the same and there is no right one or wrong one.
> 
> What do you say we get back to talking about making pens. Lets put the same effort in that as this topic.


I agree and I believe that is unfortunate.  We have more "things" and less freedom and frankly I think we as a society are moving in the wrong direction, but that's just me.  That being said though,  this forum is specifically for talking about things  not necessarily related to pen making so talking about guns and how things used to be are both just fine to talk about in this forum.


----------



## Kragax (Dec 19, 2015)

Here In Western NY as well.


----------



## jeff (Dec 19, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> ...this forum is specifically for talking about things  not necessarily related to pen making so talking about guns and how things used to be are both just fine to talk about in this forum.



Correct, as long as everyone in the conversation maintains a "be nice, be respectful" attitude.


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 19, 2015)

Dirty rotten no-good bushwhackers !!


----------



## robutacion (Dec 22, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> It is amazing just plain  amazing You people talk about the way things were back many years ago. We live in a different society today. You can talk about guns on here and yet when a simple request of getting a Bearevement forum started or even a Hall of fame forum started or any other forum started the post count goes down. People are so against it. But if there was a vote to get a gun forum started here it would pass with outrageous numbers.   Talk about guns and the count goes sky high of people bragging what they carry and how they carry. Types of guns. Locked and loaded. I just hope none of your kids is a casuality of your bravado.  Having weapons of any kind in the house, in the car, on your person is a a huge responsibility and should not be taken lightly.
> 
> I tried so hard to stay out of this thread but this eats at me every time it is brought up. We all do not live in the same place. We all do not have the same surrounding so not all opinions are the same and there is no right one or wrong one.
> 
> What do you say we get back to talking about making pens. Lets put the same effort in that as this topic.



With all due respect, I disagree with you on this and I explain why.

In life, there are times where, "we all" need to talk to someone and relief some steam that could have been caused by a million of factors, regardless of what those reason can be, IAP has always been a place where people can come and talk freely about any subject.

Despite the fact that IAP having dozen of sub-forums where people can express their thoughts, pass on knowledge or simply answer a question, all those forums have rules to what is and is not acceptable, the criteria was set by the forum's owner and moderators are there to assist keeping and eye on things so, is not the subject of the conversation that is the problem, the problem is, how people go about it.

With this said, everyday here on IAP , we have examples of Posters that publicly share their wins, losses, near misses, sorrows, happiness and so many other subjects that, have nothing to do with pen making/turning and you may have witness time and time again, people put as much effort on these issues as they put on talking/discussing pen making/turning and or any other subject related to pens so, you don't have to worry about that...!

Furthermore, a great majority of IAP members are American citizens, the very same country that has the 2th amendment, and the country where, the gun culture is not matched anywhere on this Earth so, is no surprised to see someone sharing an unfortunate story, where guns are involved.  If anything, I'm surprised that, I don't see/read on IAP a lot more of gun stories but on the other hand, I can no blame and I do in fact understand why "they" feel ridiculed or less comfortable in doing so, the anti-gun people love to know that, and thrive on that fact so, do you still believe/think, accepting that and be silent, is helpful to you..???

I'm glad to confirm, pen making/turning "efforts" on IAP, are well and alive...!

Cheers
George


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 22, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> It is amazing just plain  amazing You people talk about the way things were back many years ago. We live in a different society today. You can talk about guns on here and yet when a simple request of getting a Bearevement forum started or even a Hall of fame forum started or any other forum started the post count goes down. People are so against it. But if there was a vote to get a gun forum started here it would pass with outrageous numbers.   Talk about guns and the count goes sky high of people bragging what they carry and how they carry. Types of guns. Locked and loaded. I just hope none of your kids is a casuality of your bravado.  Having weapons of any kind in the house, in the car, on your person is a a huge responsibility and should not be taken lightly.
> 
> I tried so hard to stay out of this thread but this eats at me every time it is brought up. We all do not live in the same place. We all do not have the same surrounding so not all opinions are the same and there is no right one or wrong one.
> 
> What do you say we get back to talking about making pens. Lets put the same effort in that as this topic.



now that you know what this thread is - how about you just don't click on the link in the future? 

You know what the content is, you know you don't want to read it or that you don't agree with it. Just move on.

Simple, right?


----------



## dexter0606 (Dec 23, 2015)

reddwil said:


> Oh, and call me me stupid and Irresponsible all you want. Doesn't bother me a bit,  been called worse. Matter of fact the cop that done the police report said I was stupid this morning. When he asked me if the gun was loaded, I said yes but I don't keep a round chambered. He said "Well that's Stupid"



The cop that "did" the police report :wink:


----------



## robutacion (Dec 27, 2015)

I apologize for my "returning" so a subject that I mentioned previously and even though, has no direct correlation to the events the OP described, I believe suitable to share with you, a 14 minute YouTube video clip that I just watched.

I admit, it seems this gentleman is a very famous figure in the USA gun world however, I never heard of him or seen any clips from him before, it happened that, I was doing some searching into the subject and this video clip appeared very opportune to share here so, here it goes..!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGslzXxDhEU

Cheers
George


----------



## nativewooder (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm glad your friends/drinking buddies/pals are not mine!!!  I hope you recorded the serial number on that weapon so when you or the cops check the pawn shops they or you can take it off the streets.  Your foolish assumption that people don't steal could turn into a $500 illegal gun sale in New York/New Jersey!  Good Luck in your future!


----------

